# rear speaker placement ideas?



## InstallNick (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey guys I got a new project, and it kind of an odd shaped room I have a set of Def Tech BP-2X that I plan to use in the rear but finding the perfect location seems to be giving me problems... any and all ideas are appreacated


----------



## InstallNick (Sep 4, 2009)

http://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/b468/Install_Nick/HT.jpg


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well since it looks wide open behind your couch I would think speaker stands would be the way to go. You could try to put them on the walls but they would be out of position badly. IMO. With stands you can put them right where they need to be and get the best sound.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll second the stand suggestion...

Or maybe, hang them from the ceiling???? :huh:


----------



## InstallNick (Sep 4, 2009)

I hate stand.... and the ceiling is angled so thats out... I was thinking bout building out the wall a little bit so they could both be angled the same way and also the same distacne... but Im not sure that will look that much better either:huh:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I was in the same position you were for my surrounds. I went with stands, and move one out of the walkway when I'm not using it. Other things I considered were:

Mount/hang from ceiling: Too high
Lay on floor: In the way when we move furniture, hard to hide wires
Build out wall: Too expensive, cuts room off.

If you have a good 5.1 setup, I'd probably not worry about the rears.


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree, I would not worry about rears if you already had a 5.1 setup. However, it looks like you are looking for where to put your surround speakers for 5.1. For that I would mount bookshelf speakers on the walls left and right of the sofa, maybe just behind the sofa, at a height above your tallest walking person. If you were facing the screen, the right surround would be behind the door on the right, and the left surround would be in front of its door on the left - but both would be mounted above the top of the doors. Your receiver should be able to adjust the delay on those so their sounds hit the sofa simultaneously even though the distances are different - its just an adjustment of the delay on one side. You might experiment with where you point those speakers so as to disperse the sound. Some people point their surrounds up toward their ceiling at an angle, for example.

I hope you have a center channel speaker, but if not, one matching your mains and placed below your TV pointed slightly upward would probably help a lot.

Lastly, I'll try to not bore you with my ongoing protest against 7.1 upgrades, but I'm just sayin' that 5.1 Dolby Digital gives you 99.99% of the good without the expense and difficulty of getting two more rear speakers placed and (maybe) a new receiver.


----------



## InstallNick (Sep 4, 2009)

this is for 5.1 7 speakers is useless


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

For side surrounds I will agree with Trick, so long as you can adjust the time delay with your equipment since the speakers will not be equadistant to the listener.

Anything else will involve Ebay and new speakers (in-ceiling mount). And that is only if your have a drops ceiling....


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You can do in-ceiling speakers in many different ceiling types, not just a drop ceiling.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Very True good sir. However, it is nolonger "fun" imho when one has to fish wires behind drywall


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Stands by ends of couch is the best way.


----------



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

From your diagram the first solution to present itself was ceiling mounted speakers with directional tweeters. If you cant fish wire then use cove molding to make a pattern on the ceiling.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

If the ceiling isn't *too* high, perhaps surrounds hanging from ceiling brackets.


----------

